# DIY Cage - first steps (updates to follow as i finish more)



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

well, ive started on my next attempt at a DIY cage for my 3 girls. 
i will update this thread as i progress! here is day ones work so far

i started out with the idea of removabe storage bins for the bottom level, for easy cleaning. Walmart sells these bins for about $6/ea. 



















next, i shopped around for some suitable structure material. i ended up getting something called MDF board, which is basically pressed cardboard (it is basically wood, just softer and easier to work with) this WILL need to be waterproofed as much as possible, as it will absorb urine if it gets on it. 











MDF comes in 8ft lengths from Home Depot, i cut pieces into 30inch sections to make up the corners of the cage. 


Next i shopped for some easy means to join the corners together, i ended up buying 50cent corner joints, using 2 on each corner. easy to screw in, and sturdy to boot. 



























next, i cut out more MDF board to 'cup' the bottom floor tubs, allowing them to pop out of the frame to be cleaned when needed. used corner brackets to screw these together. there will be one frame for each tub, which will be fastened securely to the corner supports. 










And last, a crude drawing i posted before of what the cage might look like from the front. but we'll see how well i can stick to the plan lol 











comments ans suggestions welcomed! i should get some more work done tomorrow and in the following week as well. 

also, i am aware that there may be problems with the MDF board soaking up rat messes, so if anyone has some ideas on waterproofing or other things i can do, please let me know!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: DIY Cage - first steps (updates to follow as i finish mo*

Oh please stick to it! Lol, I really wanna see this finished, I may fallow and do the same things but with pipe instead of the wood.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: DIY Cage - first steps (updates to follow as i finish mo*

Some pvc piping is poisonoues and hazardous in many ways to rats from what i have heard.... so u might wanna use a wood frame or metal frame. Maybe even some type of plastic frame would work just fine. : )


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: DIY Cage - first steps (updates to follow as i finish mo*

DAY 2 UPDATES!!!

These small corner brackets are used to hold up the bottom frame for the tubs. the frame sits on top of these.











This is an example of how a single tub frame would look like, suitable for 1 or 2 rats. just imagine the tub in the bottom, and mesh around it lol. you get the idea




















now this is the actual size of the cage, starting to take shape. 
Double Tubs, with a total dimention of about 32"w x 16.5d"x30h". suitable for 4 or 5 rats


























The clamps in the middle are holding both sections together as the middle glues in place. 24hrs dry time, and i will be ready to make the little sucker a little but more sturdy. its wobbly right now, and the legs need a top support/roof.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: DIY Cage - first steps (updates to follow as i finish mo*



way2kewl4u_92 said:


> Some pvc piping is poisonoues and hazardous in many ways to rats from what i have heard.... so u might wanna use a wood frame or metal frame. Maybe even some type of plastic frame would work just fine. : )


Yeah I probably wont use PVC, but like, I used wood with my last cage, and although this project only has a frame as wood, my cage was a book case. So possibly, maybe, if i can find already water proof wood, Ill probably fallow your idea and make this cage. :]]

Seeing if you can finish it before I buy a FN and mention how much its cost was at the end. lol, slave, make cage, faster!! :twisted:


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: DIY Cage - first steps (updates to follow as i finish mo*

The bins in the bottom of the cage, sitting nice n snug. 











This shows how the tubs sit below the cage frame. note that the door is a little "off". they are in the process of fixing you read this lol 









and finally, the newly constructed doors that arent quite the right fit as of yet. im workin on it!! after this is ready to go, a solid top will be added to the cage for structural support, and then comes painting and wire. 

keep your fingers crosses for me! its turning out quite well now.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

*Re: DIY Cage - first steps (updates to follow as i finish mo*

Wow! It looks great so far! Cant wait to see the finished cage!


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: DIY Cage - first steps (updates to follow as i finish mo*



way2kewl4u_92 said:


> Some pvc piping is poisonoues and hazardous in many ways to rats from what i have heard.... so u might wanna use a wood frame or metal frame. Maybe even some type of plastic frame would work just fine. : )


Where did you hear this? I've never heard of PVC pipe being a problem and have seen quite a few rat cages with it in it. Including mine, briefly.


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: DIY Cage - first steps (updates to follow as i finish mo*

i am now both sad and angry. 2 weeks of cage building has gone to waste, as i brought up the cage from the depths of my basement to begin painting. 

the glue was set, the screws were in. and it all fell apart. setting it down on the deck to paint, it shook and it fell to pieces right before my very eyes! the screws were even glued into the holes, and allowed to set for over 24 hours, at which point it was supposed to be 'super strength'. 

MDF board is NOT a good building material. do not use this product. however, the design of the cage has no apparent flaws, and i will be rebuilding this with better materials. it will cost more for better wood, but now i am determined to make it work. 

i will re-start a similar thread when i am ready to roll on the renewed project, so keep an eye out!


----------

